# Asio time usage in cubase overloading!



## markgov (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey guys so I noticed recently hat my asio time metr is starting to hit red in cubase. I've tried increasing the latency whatever it's called on my rme fireface 400 driver but I don't know if its helping as it will overloads. I find that when I use less plugins in the project the meter goes down to a more normal operating level but I honestly use a normal amount of plugins in my projects. I have a pretty fast computer with 12gb ram and an i7 CPU. Should I be using asio for all to fix this problem? Or could it be cuz I'm running a 32but version of cubase so I can use my waves plugins?

Thanks for the help, Mark


----------



## iceythe (Feb 16, 2013)

Check that your computer isn't running in any sort of powersaver mode. (Power Options in Control Panel. Set to "High performance")

Update to the latest ASIO driver. Alternatively, downgrade if it helps.

Check your Task Manager for processes that eats CPU time (other than Cubase).

Higher sample rates makes plug-ins consume more. Have your project sample rate at 44.1k or 48k.

Check your plug-ins to see if you've enabled oversampling. Oversampling eats performance. It also doubles with higher sample rate usage.

Freeze tracks that you aren't editing for a while. It bounces the track and disables the plug-ins. Freezing is reversible with a click.

Freeze virtual instruments that you aren't editing.

Some plug-ins, especially third party, just eats a lot of performance. Narrow down to the most consuming plug-in and evaluate if you need it or can replace it with something less consuming. Cubase stock plug-ins are very lightweight. Common resource hogs are reverbs. If you use many Roomworks, set the "Efficiency" knob around 60-70.

When installing plug-ins, try to always go for VST3 versions. They are more efficient and stops processing when there's no audio (unlike VST2).

ASIO4All may or may not be a solution but is worth a try.


----------



## nmh7205 (May 17, 2014)

iceythe said:


> Check that your computer isn't running in any sort of powersaver mode. (Power Options in Control Panel. Set to "High performance")
> 
> Update to the latest ASIO driver. Alternatively, downgrade if it helps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Winspear (May 17, 2014)

Buffer/latency wasn't mentioned. That is the most direct way to reduce CPU usage. Increase the buffer size when not mixing, and run is as high as possible without audible latency when tracking.


----------

